# Good heavens



## hong (May 16, 2003)

That was fast. Is Cyberstreet already back up and running?


----------



## Piratecat (May 16, 2003)

YEAH!


----------



## EricNoah (May 16, 2003)

Suh-WEET!


----------



## Henry (May 16, 2003)

I believe the correct term is 

HOODY-FRICKIN'-HOO!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 16, 2003)

And look, all the usual addicts are the first ones back! 

OOoooo! Oooooh! I get my  smiley back! Yay!

Hoody-frickin-hoo-suh-weet-huzzah!


----------



## Henry (May 16, 2003)

Looking through the forums right now, does anyone else feel like the first people who stepped on the _Marie Celeste_ when it showed back up?


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2003)

Huzzah!!!

Keia


----------



## Ravellion (May 16, 2003)

We are *not* addicts. I just checked once every hour to see if Enworld was back on line (just hoping, even though I thought it wouldn't be till monday). That is "dedicated" not "addicted" 

Rav


----------



## Eridanis (May 16, 2003)

Our little tribe, lost in the wilderness, is back home again. Yay!

Thank goodness for the kindly squirrel-fellow and zombie-lady who provided us with nuts and water for the interrugnum!


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 16, 2003)

All, damn I missed each and everyone of you!  

Thanks Nutkinland.


----------



## thalmin (May 16, 2003)

I'm not addicted. I can quit any time I want. But who wants to quit?


----------



## Winterthorn (May 16, 2003)

*ENWorld's baaaack......*

Congrats on the quick reconnection!

I saw a post at Necromancer that spoke of an ISP company going broke and cutting off cyberstreet from the net... No ENWorld, and no Mortality.net  Here. 

Ya know, whenever this site goes down, my _initial, heart-stopping fear_ is some corporate lawyers have shut down the site...

*Phew* Glad to see ENWorld's back!

Before Monday no less 

-W.


----------



## The Sigil (May 16, 2003)

Henry - yeah, a little bit.

Either that or we're the types who are hanging out at the door of the store when it opens for Day 2 of the sale, having spent all of Day 1 in the store already.

Bad analogy, I guess.  It's early.

--The Sigil


----------



## Mirth (May 16, 2003)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

Big-Ups to Squirrel Nutkin, Margo & all the rest at Nutkinland for making us all feel at home while ENWorld was on haitus. They even made us tea  Although everybody kept giving me their bags from some reason  

Glad to be back!

Jay


----------



## Zappo (May 16, 2003)

GGGHHH! I didn't know anything and I've been wondering what happened for the last few days. 

So cyberstreet got a good new line in, what, three days without warning? Nice job!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 16, 2003)

Withdrawal averted!

Great work Morrus!

(Though is it my imagination, or are things still a bit sluggish?  Bet Cyberstreet's still bringing everything back up.)


----------



## Mark (May 16, 2003)

_*...does a little dance...*_


----------



## Buttercup (May 16, 2003)

Zappo said:
			
		

> *GGGHHH! I didn't know anything and I've been wondering what happened for the last few days.
> *




Nutkinland is ENWorld's evil twin.  A number of regulars here, including moderators, post there.  So when ENWorld crashes, people frequently wander over to Nutkinland for news.

I should warn you though, that Nutkinland is *not* the sort of place Eric & Morrus's grandmothers would approve of.  Oh my, no.


----------



## Dr. NRG (May 16, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nutkinland is ENWorld's evil twin.  A number of regulars here, including moderators, post there.  So when ENWorld crashes, people frequently wander over to Nutkinland for news.
> 
> I should warn you though, that Nutkinland is *not* the sort of place Eric & Morrus's grandmothers would approve of.  Oh my, no. *




I'd recommend keeping any grandmothers whatever away, in fact.  They are unlikely to like the junk kicking and tea brewing methods, among other things.

NRG


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 16, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nutkinland is ENWorld's evil twin.  A number of regulars here, including moderators, post there.  So when ENWorld crashes, people frequently wander over to Nutkinland for news.
> 
> I should warn you though, that Nutkinland is *not* the sort of place Eric & Morrus's grandmothers would approve of.  Oh my, no. *




I don't know if evil is the right word, bizzo, the flipside, the hard place to the rock, the yoke to the egg, the madness to the...

Evil, naaaaa.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 16, 2003)

It is not that I'm an addict; I just not a quitter.

GE


----------



## Airwolf (May 16, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't know if evil is the right word, bizzo, the flipside, the hard place to the rock, the yoke to the egg, the madness to the...
> 
> Evil, naaaaa.   *




And who could possibly know more about evil that someone named, Hand of Evil.


----------



## Cyberzombie (May 16, 2003)

Before y'all celebrate too much, read Piratecat's Announcement.

That said, y'all are welcome at Nutkinland at any time, even when there isn't a crisis.  While we may be evil, we're still nice.   

The ENWorld forum will be open for the weekend (hopefully that will be enough) and the door is open in all forums.  If you want to talk about non-game stuff, Nutkinland's the place!


----------



## William Ronald (May 16, 2003)

Well, it is good to have the site back.

However, Cyberzombie is right.  The site may be a little shaky, so take it easy.

There also are some very good discussions over on Nutkinland.  Several people from here (including myself) post there frequently.

I like to think of Nutkinland as the EN World after hours party.


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *That is "dedicated" not "addicted" *




that's it!!! i knew i could justify it somehow...


----------



## Angcuru (May 17, 2003)

Huzzah! _Infinite possibilites!_


----------



## William Ronald (May 17, 2003)

A big thanks to Morrus, Adlon, and Squirrel Nutkin.

I just  hope that all the problems will be solved to the satisfaction of Morrus and Adlon.


----------

